# Grouping by Title



## Matt Beachy (Jun 15, 2006)

I have a VIP622 receiver and I really like the feature they just came out with of being able to group recorded shows by title. I also have the DVR 625 and to my knowledge that feature is not available on that receiver. Are there plans to roll that feature out to other receivers besides the VIP622/722?


----------



## neilo (Aug 7, 2006)

Matt Beachy said:


> I have a VIP622 receiver and I really like the feature they just came out with of being able to group recorded shows by title. I also have the DVR 625 and to my knowledge that feature is not available on that receiver. Are there plans to roll that feature out to other receivers besides the VIP622/722?


It is available on the 522.

Neil


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Sort, yes, but grouping goes a step further. Grouping collapses N lines of the same title to a 1-line folder name with the recording length replaced by N for the number of episodes in the folder.


----------



## neilo (Aug 7, 2006)

BobaBird said:


> Sort, yes, but grouping goes a step further. Grouping collapses N lines of the same title to a 1-line folder name with the recording length replaced by N for the number of episodes in the folder.


Oh, I didn't know about that feature. Sounds pretty cool.

Neil


----------



## neilo (Aug 7, 2006)

BobaBird said:


> Sort, yes, but grouping goes a step further. Grouping collapses N lines of the same title to a 1-line folder name with the recording length replaced by N for the number of episodes in the folder.


I just noticed this week that my 522 now has grouping by title.

Neil


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

That was part of L462 released a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Ohioankev (Jan 19, 2006)

I have this feature on my 625 Dishplayer. There is one thing I noticed, when you are grouping by show title, and you are in the folder viewing something older than the most recent recording, when you press the "DVR" button twice it goes to the top of your DVR list instead of taking you straight to the recorded show you are watching. Now if you are watching the newest recording in that folder it automatically takes you to that folder.


----------

